# Should I build it? New guy wanting a jet boat.



## Webygail13 (May 12, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum, but hoping to get some help here. I did my first outboard jet build about 5 years ago and really loved it. I sold the boat, but now that my son is old enough to get out and enjoy the river, I'm wanting another one. I've been shopping for about a month with no success. Last week though, I came upon a good deal on a 1987 Alumacraft 1756. The boat was in decent shape and I liked it because the skeleton was there to build what I wanted. It came with a 2006 Yamaha 4 stroke 60hp motor on it. Not the motor I want to use, but a valuable motor at least. As I got the boat home and pulled it apart, I found several things that need attention. The biggest is, the transom is rotten. It's a riveted boat and from what I can tell, this shouldn't be a huge deal as far as fixing it. I have a deal working to trade my motor into my local dealership for a 90/65 Mercury. Everything under the wooden decks of the boat is aluminum. My plan is simple. I'd like to put down aluminum decks and put in aluminum hatches. I've already priced this stuff and could probably spend $700-$800 just on that. I plan to put in a bench seat, new bilge pump, new aerators, as well as add a pump in/pump out. I have a few leaky rivets in it that will need some attention and a few cracks where the transom meets the bottom, that I'm having welded up today to make sure the leaks are fixed before I proceed. Once I have all of that finished, I plan to rhino line the inside of the boat. As you can see, I'm going to spend a little money on the project and my only concern right now is, am I starting with the right rig? I was a little hesitant on the riveted boat, but the river I run on, though shallow, if fairly easy to navigate and I'm not too concerned with hitting huge rocks. Before I rip out the transom and start this project, just wanted to see what tips or advice any of you guys have. I can probably upload some pics later on tonight. Thanks!!


----------

